# First Finish Church



## cdcarter (Jul 12, 2007)

OK, half serious here, but the ... uh ... enthusiasm level of debate on various finishes approaches the level of theological disputes I've seen. 

For myself, I've started messing with CA some. I can see advantages, but I'm more comfortable for now with the Mylands products (esp. using the sealer before the friction polish). But I think it's more about how I was raised (i.e., what I learned first) than anything. Meanwhile, I kind of feel like an infidel around here.[}]

Does anybody around here take a "different strokes for different folks" approach? Or is it strictly Hatfields and McCoys? One true Church?

Glory!

Carl


----------



## Ligget (Jul 12, 2007)

At the end of the day it is all about how long the finish will last.
Mylands is easier to apply than CA but the CA will look better a lot longer.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have done both finishes (CA & Mylands Sealer/Friction polish) I prefer the Mylands.  But that is just me.[]  I figure to each there own.[]
I do have a question for you.....
Are you trying to start a fight????????[:0]

I had to ask, after all the heated debates going on lately.

Dawn


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 12, 2007)

gets the pop corn and calls the missus over to watch


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 12, 2007)

Carl, 
Whatever floats your boat! If there is one you are happy with go with it! For me, I am more into selling the pens I make and I want to provide my customers with an attractive and durable  finish as I can. But I don't think there is only one finish thats works. []


----------



## cdcarter (Jul 12, 2007)

Just getting the lay of the land, testing my perceptions. 



> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> <br />I have done both finishes (CA & Mylands Sealer/Friction polish) I prefer the Mylands.  But that is just me.[]  I figure to each there own.[]
> I do have a question for you.....
> Are you trying to start a fight????????[:0]
> ...


----------



## cdcarter (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> <br />gets the pop corn and calls the missus over to watch



[][][]


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 12, 2007)

jerry stole the words right outta my mouth... whatever floats your boat and who cares if someone else thinks another finish is better than yours.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 12, 2007)

Carl,

Just like the world, there are several churches! []  I do very few CA finishes, but am glad to have the finish in my repertoire when needed.  I prefer to use lacquer, (I am a back pew member of the spray church, while my Texan friend Billy is a devout member of the First United Lacquer Dippers.) or I will use Enduro and if I feel a bit heathenish, I turn to Unoxol.  Yes, many are passionate about their choice of finish, and that is fine.  Those fanatics are the ones who often push the limits of the finish and pass the knowledge on to us armchair finishers.[8D]

Want to have some real fun?  Ask what is the ONE best glue to use to glue when gluing in your tubes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Carl,
> 
> 
> Want to have some real fun?  Ask what is the ONE best glue to use to glue when gluing in your tubes!!!!!!!!!



LOL That was GREAT!!!

Personally, I think all finishes have their advantages and disadvantages. A fella at work had uses a gold (probably 24k) cigar turned with birds eye maple he bought years ago at a craft show. He paid $35 for it and he LOVES it.  The turner did a nice job with fit and finish but it looks like he used a friction polish on it because there was no finish left on it at all.  All I said was "nice pen" and left it at that.  The bottom line is that the owner of the pen still loves his pen and quite frankly, the pen didnt look all that bad with no finish on it.  I think most people almost expect things to wear out now a days. 
I been using Enduro and so far so good. 
To be honest, if I can get a more consistent finish with CA, I probably would not have gone to Enduro.  I still use friction polish now and then. I love the feel of it.


----------



## LEAP (Jul 13, 2007)

"Want to have some real fun? Ask what is the ONE best glue to use to glue when gluing in your tubes!!!!!!!!!"

Or ask about the best paper towel!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 13, 2007)

Bounty! []


----------



## Thumbs (Jul 13, 2007)

H.M.S. Bounty brand, Mark?[}]


----------



## txbatons (Jul 13, 2007)

Almost every finishing article, online or in magazines or talking to folks, ends with the "at least this works for me, so you'll have to play around and decide what's best for you" tag. I haven't turned pens for that long, just 6 months or so, but have beening turning other things for a while longer. Finishing has been the one constant aggravation since day one, and it's the one most notable point of contention among turners. Lurk about the Show Off Your Pens! forum and you'll see comments like, "That pen is beautiful. How did you get such a nice finish?" on many of the posts. 

I guess what I'm saying is that I'd like to become immune to the temptation of "finishing secrets" and focus more on the other elements. Very zen I realize, but it'll save me some worry. And probably money!

Brian

PS Bounty works great! []


----------



## gerryr (Jul 13, 2007)

Viva is the only brand.[}]


----------



## gerryr (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not sure which church I belong to.  Until a few months ago I use CA exclusively.  Then a couple of friends introduced me to Unaxol (you spelled it wrong, Cav[] ).  Since then I've been doing more and more pens with that than CA.  I like how it feels.  But, I also use Tru Oil for BOW.  It helps pop the grain and 4-5 coats gives a very nice finish.  So, I alternately use CA, Unaxol and Tru Oil, depending on the wood.  I've never tried Enduro or Waterlox, but I might just out of curiosity.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 13, 2007)

I love the simplicity and almost "unscrewupability" of the Mylands system, but when you nail a CA finish, WOW!  I want to try lacquer, but I am an impatient *^&% and waiting for anything is not a strong suit.  I want to try Enduro because several people had claimed similar results to a CA finish with less error potential.....  I guess I missed the church and went straight to the buffet!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 13, 2007)

If you're impatient, don't try Enduro.  It takes about 2 weeks before you can buff it and see what it really looks like.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, I'll cross it off my list!


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 13, 2007)

I think the current "Churches" are:
   Friction
   CA
   CA/BLO
   lacquer
   Plexi
   Enduro
   Unoxal


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 13, 2007)

does that make Myland's a cult?


----------



## babyblues (Jul 18, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------

